# My E38X pics



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Some of my pics:


















































































































































































some non vag cars:


















































Recognise this car ?


















finally some of the guys:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> S
> 
> Recognise this car ?


No :lol:

Some nice pics you got.
Some stunning looking cars, I spied a very nice Scirocco on what looked like a French reg up near the top.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> No :lol:
> 
> Some nice pics you got.
> Some stunning looking cars, I spied a very nice Scirocco on what looked like a French reg up near the top.


If you look through my showroom pics it was my car, I blew the engine up on about 2 years ago, totally gutted how it looks now 

Before it looked like this:


----------

